# Shout out to big daddy diesel



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

My diesel Kawasaki Mule loss power and after a call to Roy on the phone and some troubleshooting we determined it was the injector pump. I made a couple calls to some local utv/Atv mechanics and they didn't work on diesel and was too big of a job for them. But luckily Big daddy Roy, and in my opinion the best diesel mechanic in the area came through and told me to drop it off at his shop and he would take care of it. We found a used injector pump on EBay. Roy had to pull the engine to install it. It was a big job for him but he did it and it runs perfectly. Thanks again for taking care of it, and especially the low price. 

If anyone needs a great, reliable mechanic at an affordable price, Big Daddy Diesel is your mechanic.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Roy is a good dude ! Glad he got you back up and running.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

That's a cool buggy chaps, we got lucky 

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

As always good dealing w/ Big Daddy!!!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

chaps said:


> My diesel Kawasaki Mule loss power and after a call to Roy on the phone and some troubleshooting we determined it was the injector pump. I made a couple calls to some local utv/Atv mechanics and they didn't work on diesel and was too big of a job for them. But luckily Big daddy Roy, and in my opinion the best diesel mechanic in the area came through and told me to drop it off at his shop and he would take care of it. We found a used injector pump on EBay. Roy had to pull the engine to install it. It was a big job for him but he did it and it runs perfectly. Thanks again for taking care of it, and especially the low price.
> 
> If anyone needs a great, reliable mechanic at an affordable price, Big Daddy Diesel is your mechanic.


You must not have called my shop.. But from what I have seen on here he is THE place to go for diesel work. I spent bout 25 years working on diesel motors but if I had one now I would probably take it to him. I hate working on my own vehicles.. LOL

Sent from my Z988 using Tapatalk


----------

